# When can you tell if a Wyandotte is a male or female?



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I ordered three silver laced Wyandottes, among my other layers. I simply wonder when I'll know which one of these is a cockerel? (I wanted one future rooster.) I understand it may take a few months, but what should I look for? 

Thanks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cockerals have more developed combs/wattles,Nm says if there are 3 rows on the comb-rooster and the pullets have one row(I planned on checking that on my 2 wk olds) and the roos have pointy neck/tail feathers while the pullets' are rounded at the ends.Have fun figuring it out........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Artemis_MA said:


> I ordered three silver laced Wyandottes, among my other layers. I simply wonder when I'll know which one of these is a cockerel? (I wanted one future rooster.) I understand it may take a few months, but what should I look for?
> 
> Thanks.


I would look for one continuing to look different than the other 2.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The 3 rows thing only applies to Pea combs.


----------

